# iTouch Overdrive ebooks?



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I have recently inherited Hubby's iTouch and am still trying to figure out what it can do.  Bookworm that I am, one of my first thoughts was whether I might be able to read OverDrive ebooks from the library on it.  I have a Sony 300, but would love to have the option of using the iTouch for the PDF format ebooks, since the Sony won't accept both PDF and ePub simultaneously.

Any iTouch or iPhone owners out there able to read library eBooks on theirs?

Thanks!

N


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not sure, but I don't think it's possible...yet.  Your library's webpages should have info on what is and is not compatible.  I think I heard they were coming out with an app, but I'm not sure where I read it or when it was expected to debut.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, Victoria!  I did some more research on it, and it does look like there will be an app soon.  

N


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

The audiobook app for overdrive on ipad works well


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought a Touch about 3 weeks ago and downloaded the app from my library.  It works well.  I just have to learn how to keep track of where I leave off!!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I was about to download the app, but held off b/c I read in the reviews that it doesn't work with WMA files, which is what my library has.  I'll have to stick with transferring from my PC for now.  

N


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Gayle said:


> I bought a Touch about 3 weeks ago and downloaded the app from my library. It works well. I just have to learn how to keep track of where I leave off!!


I downloaded an app aptly named "Bookmark" and it works great. $2.99 from iTunes.


----------

